# Marineland Magnum 350 filter (good bad ugly?)



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have someone who owes me some $ and has offered to give me a magnum 350 canister filter new in box, looked it up online seems to go in the $95-$100 range and they want to trade it to me for $100 off what they owe me.

I am considering this trade (its not the 350 pro which i would prefer), but I wanted some feedback from 350 owners are these things a decent filter or a pain good bad otherwise?

Is it a pain to clean and is media expensive?

I was thinking of adding this to my 90 gallon along with the 2 currently running penguin 350's or possibly putting it on my 55 gallon as a sole filter system (vs 2 whisper 60s on it now).

overall i doubt I am seeing the money so will probably take the filter but just didn't want to grab it if its gonna be a hassle of a filter choice.

Bill


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, no, and maybe...
The 350 and it`s HOT250 sibling, are great filters for specific things.
The 8 micron filter cartridge can clean your water like few other pieces of equipment.
The no bypass claim is a fact. 
All the water has to pass through the filtering media.
The sponge covered media basket is a bit of a joke.
Tiny and hard to empty and refill, depending on what you use.
Floss would be a PIA, but Purigen(or similar) would not be that big a hassle.
If you want to have a large amount of bio specific media, your out of luck.
I have the HOT250, and love the thing.
Quiet, decent amount of flow, and 8 micron filtering.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I wouldn't accept it at full market price. Especially if you don't really need it. But new good filters aren't a bad thing.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I have used the Magnum 350 Pros for about 15 years as my main filters. I fill the chamber with Seachem Matrix and I still use the Blue sleeve. I only clean them when the flow starts to slow down. I rinse medium in used aquarium water and clean the covering to be reused.

My major problem has been leaks around hose connections at the Bio-Wheel after time. As a matter of fact, I no longer use the Bio-Wheels. I moved approx. one year ago and only kept a 90 gal aquarium with a female A.labiatus and some of her last spawn. That tank now is filtered with two Penquin 350Bs and a 350 Magnum (No Bio-Wheel). The 350B's are with large media baskets which are filled cheap polyfil and clean weekly.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

PS-

I think you should take the 350 Magnum and add it to your 90. If you are insistant on having a PRO, I can come up with the makins for you.

This last year has been a challenge for me. Kidney Failure, Prostrate Surgery, and I'm just finishing radiology treatments for prostrate cancer. I still hope to get me a 125 gal aquarium to replace my 90. I will use two 350 Magnums and three 350B's.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys i passed on the filter after reading more on google about seals, clips, quick releases etc, I am going to get a fluval FX5 eventually for the 90 gallon here, am working on just getting paid back (crossing fingers on that) even if its $20 a week as it is now...


----------

